# costco chapala area



## rosfreed (Mar 3, 2010)

Can someone please tell me the nearest Costco to Chapala or to Jocotepic? Is there one on the road from Jocotepic to Guadalajara? Or is it on the road from Chapala to G.? Thanks


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, there is one on the road from Jocotepec to Guad. Are you coming from Joco or Roca Azul? if so, take highway 15 north through El Molino and get on the Guad highway going north. After many miles, keep your eyes out for a Burger King on the left. At that point, start to get over into the right lane. Shortly thereafter, look for the Mega Supermarket pelican signs. That is the exit you want to take. 

You can't really see Costco or the Costco sign, but you can see the Mega sign and store. They will be on your right hand side. The highway continuing on to Guad goes over an overpass at that point. You want to be in the right hand lane so you can get off.


----------



## rosfreed (Mar 3, 2010)

elchante said:


> Yes, there is one on the road from Jocotepec to Guad. Are you coming from Joco or Roca Azul? if so, take highway 15 north through El Molino and get on the Guad highway going north. After many miles, keep your eyes out for a Burger King on the left. At that point, start to get over into the right lane. Shortly thereafter, look for the Mega Supermarket pelican signs. That is the exit you want to take.
> 
> You can't really see Costco or the Costco sign, but you can see the Mega sign and store. They will be on your right hand side. The highway continuing on to Guad goes over an overpass at that point. You want to be in the right hand lane so you can get off.


Thanks so much, I have seen the Mega as we drove on that road so I know where you mean.


----------

